

Ask HN: Why was 'How bad [are] self signed SSL [certs]' removed? - itistoday2

What was the reason this question was removed from the front page so quickly after getting so many upvotes and comments?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7826258<p>I know the guidelines ask that such questions be sent to hn@ycombinator.com, but I think that&#x27;s a bad policy to apply universally, as in this case.<p>When a legitimate question like the above gains so many upvotes and responses, moderators should publicly state the reason for removing it. It&#x27;s in the mod&#x27;s favor to do so <i>iff</i> they have a legitimate reason for doing so, as it helps the community understand what mistakes to avoid.
======
itistoday2
Just got a response back from hn@ycombinator.com:

> _It set off the flamewar detector. We just overrode that. Thanks for
> writing._

Woo hoo! Faith in HN restored! =D

